# Kobalt 80 volt chainsaw.



## lbzdually (Jun 12, 2016)

My mom and dad are getting older and can't crank gas weedeater's and chainsaw's very well if at all anymore.  So they went to Lowe's and picked up the 80 volt weedeater and chainsaw.  I have used the weedeater a little and it sure beats a gas one for ease of use.  What has me really impressed is the chainsaw.  First time using it, I cut probably 40 limbs about as big as your arm and it never slowed down.  Yesterday I took a couple of 8-10 inch trees and cut them up and also cut about probably 30 limbs, all off a single charge with battery life left.  I can't believe a battery powered saw can do what this thing does. I would recommend this for anyone who needs a light duty saw.  It would be great for trimming around tree stands because of noise and smell.  The noise is like a muffled blender.  Hmm, I just had an idea 80 volt blender for margarita's at the hunting club and camping.


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 13, 2016)

Sounds good. I thought about an rechargeable weed eater . I want sure if one charge would complete my yard.


----------



## shdw633 (Jun 17, 2016)

I have the Kobalt 40v pole saw and have loved using it in the field.  Light, easy to use and lasts a long time between charges.  I also likt that it is a lot quieter and no smell as well!!


----------



## mattech (Jun 17, 2016)

My Nieghbor has the ryobi hedge trimmer. He is really happy with it, and I've considered getting one. I only use it a few minutes a couple times a year and I think a gas powered one would be trouble with how much it sits, and I'm tired on blowing sparks with mine when I cut the extension cord. Lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> My mom and dad are getting older and can't crank gas weedeater's and chainsaw's very well if at all anymore.  So they went to Lowe's and picked up the 80 volt weedeater and chainsaw.  I have used the weedeater a little and it sure beats a gas one for ease of use.  What has me really impressed is the chainsaw.  First time using it, I cut probably 40 limbs about as big as your arm and it never slowed down.  Yesterday I took a couple of 8-10 inch trees and cut them up and also cut about probably 30 limbs, all off a single charge with battery life left.  I can't believe a battery powered saw can do what this thing does. I would recommend this for anyone who needs a light duty saw.  It would be great for trimming around tree stands because of noise and smell.  The noise is like a muffled blender.  Hmm, I just had an idea 80 volt blender for margarita's at the hunting club and camping.





Cost ??


----------



## lbzdually (Jun 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cost ??



I think it was $279 before his veterans discount.  He got it when they were doing the extra free battery promotion also so that saved him quite a bit also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I think it was $279 before his veterans discount.  He got it when they were doing the extra free battery promotion also so that saved him quite a bit also.





10-4, thanks.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 18, 2016)

I had not considered battery power for shooting lanes and such.  
But after the good reviews, from people I know are not salesman, I will look into it.

Thanks


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 19, 2016)

We got the Kobalt 40V blower and sure are happy with it.  

We realized we only used a blower for the driveway and patio, 10 minutes max.  Very light and it is my wife's favorite job now, so I never even have to touch it.


----------

